# back on the road on again



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

so i ordered a P11/B15 SR20 trans for my b13. apparently it is 15% stronger than the b13/b14 SR20 trans and it bolts right up with minor part swapping. the car should be up and running again sometime next week, then its off to the dyno :cheers: 


B15 RR SR20DE Trans

1st 3.333
2nd 1.955
3rd 1.286
4th .926
5th .733
reverse 3.153
final drive 4.437

b13/14 SE-R SR20DE Trans
1. 3.063
2. 1.826
3. 1.286
4. 0.975
5. 0.756
Final Drive 4.176

pics courtesy of SR20Turbofreak on sr20forum.

the clean one is the b15/p11 trans, the other is the b13/14 trans


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

looks... BEEFY!!!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yup....hopefully it lasts longer than the previous cryo/welded trans


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hehe hopefully! you going to give this one the same treatment as well?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're gonna run into problems where the b15 mounts because it's a top mount tranny as opposed to the b13/b14 side mount.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yup, it going to get the same treatment....1bar daily :cheers: 

technically, its a top or side mount trans....the case has been machined from the factory to accept either 

so i can still use my old side mount


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

COOOOL.... 

How did the first tranny break?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i was taking a customer for a ride.....showing him how well a T3/T67 fits a SR20. i take off in 1st drive it normally, shift into second...babying the transmission, hit 1 bar, lose traction, shift into 3rd, let out the clutch, full boost again WOT, car starts to pull, then bang, hit rev limiter at 8k ..... 3rd gear decided it hated life and gave up :crazy:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hehehe... Did the customer buy anything at least???

Maybe you answered this already somewhere but since you have invested so much into this car, why aren't you going with PAR?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, PAR! PAR BABY!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ya...he did. i cant say what though, the car is being kept a secret  

i didnt go with the PAR for a few reasons: the car will make more than the synchro set can hold. i really dont want to drive around in traffic with straight cut gears.i want to keep an OEM trans to be competive in a street class. a b15 trans is 6 times less than the PAR gearset. i really havent heard of that many b15 transmissions failing like the previous versions. figured i would try one out and see what it can hold. 

the other option, though way more involved is a VE 6 speed trans. this would require a lot more time and $. and i havent been able to locate a VE bellhousing 

with a SR20VE bellhousing:
-clutch isnt a problem
-new axles
-new crossmember
-new mounts
-either fab up a cable to hydro adapter for the tranny or switch to full hydro
-new shift/cable linkage

without a SR20VE bellhousing:
-draw/machine a bellhousing adapter
-new clutch
-new axles
-new crossmember
-new mounts
-either fab up a cable to hydro adapter for the tranny or switch to full hydro
-new shift/cable linkage

then the speedo wont work...cable to electronic...but i can just throw a couple of speed sensors on the front wheels and the autronic will do the rest.

after all this....when i build my 240, im putting a T56 trans in it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

b15 tranny is hydro


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yup...you just swap the hydro release for the cable release lever and bolt on the cable bracket.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

schweet. I look forward to hearin the results 

I'm gonna be experimenting with the same tranny myself


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

If I remember correctly, a qr25 tranny is quite strong and jwt had an adapter to allow it to mate up to an sr20. Mind you they were both in the b15 chassis, but it should still be looked at. I'm too lazy to read through to the thread, but here it is on sr20forum:

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?p=603289


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

jwt has no such adapter. someone paid a machine shop to make one.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> ya...he did. i cant say what though, the car is being kept a secret
> 
> i didnt go with the PAR for a few reasons: the car will make more than the synchro set can hold. i really dont want to drive around in traffic with straight cut gears.i want to keep an OEM trans to be competive in a street class. a b15 trans is 6 times less than the PAR gearset. i really havent heard of that many b15 transmissions failing like the previous versions. figured i would try one out and see what it can hold.
> 
> ...


oh ok IC... doesn't it seem like the ga manual transmission has less problems than the sr? 

Wilwood sells this slave cylinder for hydro manual transmissions, I wonder if it can work for your car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

GA doesn't have as many problems because there aren't as many people making 300whp as there are SR20s


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks for the tip Sherlock, you put your finger right on it!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

so sad I had to be the one to tell you, holmes, haha


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> so sad I had to be the one to tell you, holmes, haha



Off topic but there aren't ANY QG's making 200 WHP, haha so sad. 

:thumbup: 

Just thought I'd push you along mike. 

Lets see some finished pics. of that beast Javier!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

chimmike said:


> so sad I had to be the one to tell you, holmes, haha


I guess sarcasm doesn't translate well across the internet... I meant "I know that" but even with the power we are making it is DOUBLE what the original engine came with yet our transmissions are not taking a dump on us... where as SR transmissions have been known to crap out even at NA power levels...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

vodKA said:


> If I remember correctly, a qr25 tranny is quite strong and jwt had an adapter to allow it to mate up to an sr20. Mind you they were both in the b15 chassis, but it should still be looked at. I'm too lazy to read through to the thread, but here it is on sr20forum:
> 
> http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?p=603289


though about this too....actually i have a '03 spec V trans with 3k miles on it sitting right next to my car.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

wes said:


> Lets see some finished pics. of that beast Javier!


right now the car is in a million pieces, i used it to mock up a T4 manifold for a customer last week...here are some pics.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> though about this too....actually i have a '03 spec V trans with 3k miles on it sitting right next to my car.


i'm wondering how hard it is to adapt to use on a GA engine... outside of the hydro clutch... if an adaptor plate can work for the sr it can be drilled/milled for a ga too... its probably more transmission than any ga will need!


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

James said:


> i'm wondering how hard it is to adapt to use on a GA engine... outside of the hydro clutch... if an adaptor plate can work for the sr it can be drilled/milled for a ga too... its probably more transmission than any ga will need!


6-speed manual on a ga? Man that would be too much fun too drive :cheers: 

Mitch


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

sentra97gxe said:


> 6-speed manual on a ga? Man that would be too much fun too drive :cheers:
> 
> Mitch


ditto


----------



## hazar_ser (Feb 17, 2003)

javierb14 said:


> i was taking a customer for a ride.....showing him how well a T3/T67 fits a SR20.


Glad to hear its running again, or soon will be. Been eyeing that turbo for a while now, let me know when you get some dyno numbers.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> right now the car is in a million pieces, i used it to mock up a T4 manifold for a customer last week...here are some pics.


holy crap javier... when are you going to start making some stuff like that for the ga16de???


----------

